# Bilder zusammen schmelzen



## DaPaulO27 (30. Oktober 2005)

hey leude bin neu hier ich woltle mal Fragen wie ich bilder zusammen schmelzen kann hatte ma so n toturial ist aber weg...danke im vorraus


----------



## oscarr (30. Oktober 2005)

Es gibt für solche grundlegende Funktionen in PS zig Möglichkeiten! Wichtig wäre zu wissen was Du genau machen möchtest.

Bsp. 

Bild_A_LINKS + Bild_B_RECHTS

Übergang soll "weich" sein. Dazu kannst Du mit dem Verlaufwerkzeug arbeiten und mit hilfe von Ebenemasken die Bilder in der Mitte "verschmelzen". Du könntets aber auch einfach die Bilder mit dem Radierer an den stellen wo es am besten passt bearbeiten um so ein schönes Ergbnis zu erzielen. 

Vielleicht willst Du aber auch "nur" 2 Bilder übereinander legen. So das man aber beide erkennen kann=?! Da würde sich zb. die Ebene Eigenschaft Multiplizieren für die obere Ebene anbieten. 

Um aber genauers sagen zu können musst Du deenin Vorhaben konkretisieren und uns schildern wobei es scheitert. Es haben nur wenige Lust Dir die Photoshop Grundfunktionen zu erklären. Dazu sollte man das Handbuch konsultieren.


----------



## DaPaulO27 (30. Oktober 2005)

ok danke werde es ma gleich  versuchen


----------



## michi123x (14. November 2005)

wo finde ich Ebenemasken ?


----------



## hotschen (14. November 2005)

Unter "E" im Index der Photoshophilfe(F1). 
Schon mal ein wenig im Handbuch geschmökert? Oder existiert das nicht?


----------



## Philip Kurz (14. November 2005)

hotschen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Oder existiert das nicht?



... und wenn es doch der Hund gefressen hat, funktioniert auch "F1" recht gut. 

Sorry michi ... couldn't resist.


----------



## oscarr (15. November 2005)

oscarr hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es haben nur wenige Lust Dir die Photoshop Grundfunktionen zu erklären. Dazu sollte man das Handbuch konsultieren.



ICh liebes es mich selbst zu zitieren


----------

